# tips wanted on France



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

Considering souther france over Xmas/New Year, any tips appreciated ?

Terry


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Take a coat and scarf. Don't expect to find many sites open so do your research well before you set off. You'll find Aires open but hardly the place to spend Christmas I'd suggest.

Or ditch the coat and scarf and go to Spain!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Winter in France*

Have to agree head south for the sun in Spain.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Winter in France*

propane not butane


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Depending on where you are headed, Parc Verger in the Limousin is a safe bet - English owners, big hard standings, and open all year.

Dragonfly


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Xmas S. of France*

Around Nice should be reasonably warm, but don't know sites there.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

This site might be of some assistance in finding campsites in France

www.campingqualite.com

Russell


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

It can be sunny but cold with wind chill of -10 . Nice has been known to have snow. not really for winter touring as the French will be in bed at 7?


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*france*

has anyone spent xmas at disneyland with kids in motorhome? considering going but not too sure after spending the last 4 days in dumfries with the weather we've had just now, if it turned when over there we may be spending a much longer time than anticipated.

william


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Bad timing william. Whitesands flooded this morning.

I seem to remember the sun shining a couple of months ago.

Sue
Dumfries


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Camping Rouissillon in Argeles, right on the beach and only takes motorhomes in the winter at 10Euros a night. Rosmic


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello,

If you want to travel a lot more miles, run a much higher risk of getting mugged for the sake of a couple of degrees warmer temperatures (no guarentee of that either) then do as some of the other responders have suggested and travel to Spain.

If on the other hand you want to try Southern France in winter, which can be nice and mild, give the French Riviera or better still the Cote D'Azur a try, who knows you could even call in at the Apls en-route.

I did do a short write up on hear somewhere but cannot find it.

There will be a fair bit going on as it is Christmas and New Year. For example there may be a Skating Rink and market at Port Grimaud, but doubt you will find MS Minogue Sunbathing on the Beach. And contrary to popular belief, French People do actualy work and live many regions of France!, so it will not be totaly deserted.

If you need any help, send me a PM.

Here is an example of what you can find open

http://www.lescigales.com/

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Grimaud*

December in a Small Village


----------



## 108352 (Nov 19, 2007)

*It won't be warm!*

If you have heating the temperature will be no problem. I love the aire at Duilhac sous Peyrepetuse ( 42.86245, 2.56775 ) and unlike summertime, finding a space won't be a bunfight. Get a bottle (or three) of Maury Gold from the cave in Cucugnan (or the one in Maury which is more likely to be open at that time of year) and just relax.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There will not be many if any sites open in winter. There are lots of aires open about 95% but some may have the water turned off. It is very windy around the Perpignan/Narbonne area and there are no campsites or aires near Marseille. If you want to keep warm then you will have to get down or past Benidorm where we are. It can still get very cold at night with some frost along the spanish coast or inland down as far as Moncofa.

steve & ann. ------------------- teensvan


----------

